# Happy Birthday Pdx_doug



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doug....hope you're having a GREAT birthday!!

Make it a good one.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes! By all means, have a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!*

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug....hope you're having a GREAT birthday!!
> 
> Make it a good one.


And you to Jim...

*!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY Oregon_Camper !!!*

(You didn't really think you would get out of this unscathed, did you?)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Doug!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very Special Birthday Kisses From A Female For Jim And Doug....follow the dots....
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!!! ..and to think the day almost got by without me logging in







I would have missed the whole thing!!! Jim & Doug would have both gotten old and I wouldn't have been here to witness the event. PPPHHHHEEEEEWWWW!!!
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU BOTH*!!!

Hope you have great days and your families spoil you rotten !!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday to both of you.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both of you guys!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Doug & Jim!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday gentlemen!

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you both had a Great Day!!


Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoo-hoo!! Happy birthday, Doug & Jim!! Hope it's been a great one for both of you well-deserving guys!!
HUGS!
Darlene, Jimmy and Abbey (our new addition.......6 wk. old boxer/lab mix)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ooops - Happy Birthday to Jim too!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday boys. Let me be the first to be late.

Jim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUYS !!! *


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Doug and Jim


----------

